# Milwaukee 12v line up



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nhanson said:


> Just bought a combo kit. 3/8" in. HAMMER drill (must be new...never seen it around), impact driver, and FREE multi tool.
> 
> Only got to use the impact so far. Sunk a 3.5 in. screw into 3 2x4s with EASE.
> 
> cant wait to put them to good use:thumbup:


Good choice Milwaukee is making some dam good tools these days..:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my m12 driver...

it fits in the back of my pocket and works great. 

Though i only got it for face plates, and speakers, i use it for everything else


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> I love my m12 driver...
> 
> it fits in the back of my pocket and works great.
> 
> Though i only got it for face plates, and speakers, i use it for everything else



I use the impact almost daily, the drill I have used a few times when I was in close quarters. Love the impact.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I picked up the same kit from Home Depot the other day. Got it for $183.56 + tax (pricematched to Amazon). Used it on a TV install this weekend and it made an easy job even easier.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

i paid $200 for mine BUT the multi tool was free with it ($100 tool)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nhanson said:


> i paid $200 for mine BUT the multi tool was free with it ($100 tool)


That multy tool works great cutting in old work boxes on plaster lath walls.:thumbsup:


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*m12 tools*

thinking about getting in on this tool line, i have the m18's and love them.
Another reason to buy in is the milwaukee m12 heated jacket- no one else has a heated jacket in their tool line and my work truck does not have heated seats


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I love my M12 drill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nhanson said:


> Just bought a combo kit. 3/8" in. HAMMER drill (must be new...never seen it around), impact driver, and FREE multi tool.
> 
> Only got to use the impact so far. Sunk a 3.5 in. screw into 3 2x4s with EASE.
> 
> cant wait to put them to good use:thumbup:


 
How about a model number for the kit, I have looked on homedepot.com and amazon and don't see a kit like that anywhere.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How about a model number for the kit, I have looked on homedepot.com and amazon and don't see a kit like that anywhere.


Milwaukee 2497-22P. Link to it on Amazon.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

Its weird they dont have it online but it is in store at home depot.

I think it may be a special for upcoming Christmas/black friday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Motts said:


> Milwaukee 2497-22P. Link to it on Amazon.


 
Thanks.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks.


thats the same price as home depot also


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

nhanson said:


> thats the same price as home depot also


Now it is, but Amazon had the kit last week for ~$183. Toolguyd.com had a post on it, and a bunch of people pricematched to Home Depot and got the kit (including free multi-tool) for that price.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

I have Makitas version...they are fantastic used it to install a kitchen and worked great...the impact is superb


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

The Makita versions suck because neither have a real chuck.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

well I like them...I love my milwaukee sawzall


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

next purchase will probably be the 12v sawzall for milwaukee.


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

last xmas time I picked up the 12v drill, driver, and hackzall, for $200, that impact, hammer drill and multi-tool look like a good buy. I love the 12v rotary tool. specially since i got a 12v extended battery with it.

unfortunately my driver took a swan dive off a rooftop recently.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Try warranty it. My local milwaukee service center is great to me, I dropped my m12 3/8 drill off a ladder onto concrete and they fixed it free


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

dropped my old ridgid 12v drill off a scissor lift 25+ feet onto concrete. Had to have the trigger replaced for free (lifetime warranty)


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Picked up this set today at the Depot. They had the hammer drill/impact driver for $199, and behind a couple of those sets was the hammer drill/impact/free multi tool kit for the same price (sometimes being nosey pays off). So, now I have the M12 flashlight, drill, screwdriver, hammer drill, impact driver, radio, inspection camera. And then I see the M12 power port.....12v charger and usb plug that run off M12 batteries, looks like I'm not done buying tools this year.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

nhanson said:


> dropped my old ridgid 12v drill off a scissor lift 25+ feet onto concrete. Had to have the trigger replaced for free (lifetime warranty)


milwaukee and ryobi and ridgid are the same company...:whistling2:I spoke to a ridgid rep. just recently?:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> Picked up this set today at the Depot. They had the hammer drill/impact driver for $199, and behind a couple of those sets was the hammer drill/impact/free multi tool kit for the same price (sometimes being nosey pays off). So, now I have the M12 flashlight, drill, screwdriver, hammer drill, impact driver, radio, inspection camera. And then I see the M12 power port.....12v charger and usb plug that run off M12 batteries, looks like I'm not done buying tools this year.


I've been building up my collection out of the Depot deals.

Got the Drill + Radio Kit ($59), Hackzall + Drill + Screwdriver Kit ($113), and now the Hammer Drill + Impact + Multitool Kit ($183).

Picked up the Flashlight and Drill Holster through Amazon.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ce2two said:


> milwaukee and ryobi and ridgid are the same company...:whistling2:I spoke to a ridgid rep. just recently?:thumbsup:


 
This is BS


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

ce2two said:


> milwaukee and ryobi and ridgid are the same company...:whistling2:I spoke to a ridgid rep. just recently?:thumbsup:


i thought someone was saying they were just bought by the same company but are still different


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

nhanson said:


> i thought someone was saying they were just bought by the same company but are still different


Same company this is fact...


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

ce2two said:


> Same company this is fact...


interesting...thanks for info


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just picked up the multi tool a few weeks ago and its a god send.. I work alone so anything that will shave off some time on my work day is a plus.. I still dont care for the small battery but the extended version is fantastic. Good run time. I used my multi tool on about 8 of my 13 service riser jobs last week. Its perfect for cutting the siding to accomodate the slightly bigger 100 meter pan.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ce2two said:


> Same company this is fact...


You read it right here on the internet!! :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried the 12 volt Milwaukee. They seem to be a nice product.:thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:no:


electricmanscott said:


> You read it right here on the internet!! :laughing:


The moron in front of the big orange store told me he worked for ridgid they were displaying there tools:blink:, after i told him i threw away a brand new ridgid 18 volt after 4 weeks because i went through 3 batteries,this had life time batteries like that mattered:no: ...he said they back up there product :laughing: i decided to put it in the trash:thumbsup:I told him i did the same to my ryobi and he said it's the same company,i told him i like the old right angle drills milwaukee he said BTW same company :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ce2two said:


> :no:The moron in front of the big orange store told me he worked for ridgid they were displaying there tools:blink:, after i told him i threw away a brand new ridgid 18 volt after 4 weeks because i went through 3 batteries,this had life time batteries like that mattered:no: ...he said they back up there product :laughing: i decided to put it in the trash:thumbsup:I told him i did the same to my ryobi and he said it's the same company,i told him i like the old right angle drills milwaukee he said BTW same company :whistling2:


 
He's a moron...


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands :whistling2:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm thoroughly happy with my set of DeWalt 12v MAX tools.... :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I'm thoroughly happy with my set of DeWalt 12v MAX tools.... :whistling2:


Get out of the Milwaukee thread! :laughing:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> I'm thoroughly happy with my set of DeWalt 12v MAX tools.... :whistling2:


I had an opportunity to use both the new 12v and 20v stuff and I gotta say Dewalt did a great job with the new lineups.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

ce2two said:


> Same company this is fact...


The same company owns them all, that doesn't mean they are made by the same company.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

just bought a XC 12V battery...2 regular batteries werent cutting it for 4 different tools:no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ce2two said:


> milwaukee and ryobi and ridgid are the same company...:whistling2:I spoke to a ridgid rep. just recently?:thumbsup:


Only certain Ridgid tools are made under license by TTI (the parent company of Hoover, Vax, Milwaukee, Ryobi and Homelite to name a few.)

Emerson is the parent company of Ridgid - http://www.emerson.com/en-US/Pages/default.aspx

Dewalt, Porter Cable, Facom and Black & Decker are all owned by the same parent company aswell.

But that really means sweet FA to me, if I own an orchard grow apples then I buy my neighbours orchard he grew oranges, are my oranges really going to be apples or do my apples turn into oranges? No doubt there has been a quality slip over the years in tools but its of no consequence to me which corparate entity owns them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He's a moron...


They are among us... or we are among them it seems sometimes.


----------

